# Sekonda From The Bay



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys,

Wife away for the weekend so got bored - no not that :blush: , the wife's not a politician - so we couldn't charge it to expenses

Looking through the bay came across this 







for a fiver - so enthusiatically I bought it thinking it could (maybe) look okay in a replacement case and strap (no acounting for taste I know, but I was bored.

Now comes the rub - where do I get a case and what do I need to specify it :crybaby: . Ahhhh should have just watched the telly or went to the pub :no:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I can see what you were thinking, but it might be better to show the watch to your wife and explain just how much you missed her. She should be so moved by your pain and suffering that she will take you to the nearest jeweller and give you a treat. :bangin:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Haggis said:


> I can see what you were thinking, but it might be better to show the watch to your wife and explain just how much you missed her. She should be so moved by your pain and suffering that she will take you to the nearest jeweller and give you a treat. :bangin:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Haggis said:


> I can see what you were thinking, but it might be better to show the watch to your wife and explain just how much you missed her. She should be so moved by your pain and suffering that she will take you to the nearest jeweller and give you a treat. :bangin:


Haggis

Thanks for the plan - but it has one flaw - guess who's paypal aacount I used to pay for it - yes the 710's.







Can't even pretend I haven't got it.

C'mon lads help me out - there must be a way of sprucing it up


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I can see what you were thinking, but it might be better to show the watch to your wife and explain just how much you missed her. She should be so moved by your pain and suffering that she will take you to the nearest jeweller and give you a treat. :bangin:
> ...


Have you concidered having the case replated? it is a nice design. Perhaps this is an option.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you concidered having the case replated? it is a nice design. Perhaps this is an option.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry haggis - in my panic I misread your note - misread replated for replaced

I'm doomed


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

You seem to be in a terrible state, perhaps a refuge for mistreated husbands would be an option. Some of the other members might have been through the same experiences. Â£5 IS A LOT TO PAY FOR A WATCH THESE DAYS,LOL. Or did you misquote the figure? Have you thought about selling this watch on the sales section then all the members could have a whip round to help you out. There are home replating kits available, a friend has had reasonable results with gold plating. :rofl2:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Haggis

No itâ€™s the princely sum of a fiver  . Home plating kits - Hmmmmmmmmm

Donâ€™t think this ugly duckling is ever going to become a swan - should of gone to Specsavers B)


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Well just got the call - arriving at the airport at 10, going to pick her up









Decided to just hide the watch for the moment - where to put it where no female would ever find it?

I know under the her car bonnet next to the dipstick :rofl2: - sheâ€™s always running the Alfa short of oil â€™cause its never checked.

Nice passing the time with you Haggis :notworthy: , sure weâ€™ll talk again sometime.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, you too, funniest post in here. Personal message sent.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The two most used words in the female vocabulary when talking watches....... "How much?" !!!!! Rapidly followed by "...and where is that one going to go then????", followed by long sessions of tutting and head shaking! We've all been there!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky the cat said:


> I know under the her car bonnet next to the dipstick :rofl2: - sheâ€™s always running the Alfa short of oil â€™cause its never checked.


You've stumbled upon the reason why wives/girlfriends/women in general are lovingly referred to as '710's across the forum... 'oil' read upside down. It's a long story. Well actually it's not, but I can't find a link to the original post (many moons ago).

Am I missing something - could you not just tell the other half that you bought this watch for her? :blink: OK, it might look a bit... err... pants, but if you lay it on thick you might just get away with it. Might.

Good luck.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Just tell the 710 "it's only a fiver get over it" you may want to have a bag packed


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I don't think advice from me is for the best divorces are expensive presents


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Well Iâ€™m still vertical and walking. Fear can clear the mind :fear: - So I told her I bought it for her (she likes the big, gaudy unfashionable things - she would tell you thatâ€™s why we are together). Its just coincidence that I told her at the same time that I had booked 4-days in Bruges for her birthday; pure coincidence


----------

